# Divorce women who are disgruntle



## Luis_Rancagua

I really need your help and your advice as an older brother. Right now I'm in deep pain. I have a serious question to ask you and I need a serious response to my problem. 

Why is it that certain women who have experienced some sort of traumatic experience use sex as means for masking deep emotional pain??? And like any psychotherapist would declare, these women likely suffered abuse. 

The reason why I’m asking you this deep profound question (and I hope that I’m not being too impertinent) is because I’ve been involved with this woman at work who has recently came out of a nasty divorce from her ex-husband. It appears that her ex-husband left her for another woman. As he left her, he told her that she was no longer sexually desirable and that he was leaving her for a much younger woman. This whole experience has totally devastated her. As a result, she no longer trusts man. She thinks that all men are bastards and that they can not be trusted. On another note, there's the probability that this woman married this jerk-off at early age (when she was 25). Perhaps this guy was the first man that she lost her virginity to. Anyway, she bare 2 kids with this assbag. They've been married for 15-years. 

Nevertheless, it now appears that she has gone-off into this promiscuous rampage of having sex with other man. She dump me 1 months ago. It now appears she’s having a secret affair with a married man who himself is going through matrimonial problems with his wife. 

Furthermore, 7-months after she dumped me, she had the nerves to return back to me and ask me out on another date. I said NO for reasons that I have no trust in her anymore, and that I will not be her cute little puppy fetching the stick. 

Please help me out here. I need to have answers as to what all this suppose to mean. Why is this woman acting this way? What is the meaning of her promiscuity? Why did she dump me and why is she coming back to me? Is she in the pursuit of some sort of vengeance of trying get back at her ex husband or is she trying to have her ego validated after it has been crushed by ex-husband? 

Other than that, I strongly feel that the woman may be all full of $hit. Why? Because she tends to portray her ex-husband as this monster who tormented her for 15 years of their mariage life. Hey!!! Didn't she bare 2 kids with this guy??? And why would he say that she's sexually undesirable when they went off to bare 2 kids together???? Doesn't it take 2 to tango??? Something doesn't make sense here. Is she telling me the whole truth???


----------



## draconis

WHat's to understand if a guy did the same thing people would say after being tied down he is enjoying his freedom, tasting so much on the buffet of life.

Why can't a woman do the same thing?

draconis


----------

